# Yeast diaper rash



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

So, I'm pretty sure my 7 week old dd has a yeasty diaper rash. It looks like this picture from dr. sears' site: http://www.askdrsears.com/images/diaperrashyeast.jpg (although her rash is not as severe as the picture). She's had it for a few days and the regimen I've been using hasn't really helped. I've used: zinc oxide cream, calendula cream, cloth diapers only, warm baths/compresses, and lots of air exposure/naked butt time. The recommendations online say to use Lotrimin, an anti-fungal cream that contains 1% clotrimazole. I bought this, however, the box says not to use on children under 12. Should I use it anyway? Anyone dealt with this kind of rash before? How did you clear it up? Thanks!

p.s. I'm taking lots of probiotics, so she's getting those through the milk.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

My son had a diaper rash that wouldnt go away and we tried EVERYTHING. It wasnt very bad though, and ended up being strep. When they thought that it was a yeast infection the ped said to use monostat twice a day. He was 6 mos old. Good luck Mama.


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm dealing with something similar. My 15 week old son has a similar rash, but much, much milder -- same redness and bumps but now restricted entirely to his anal area. A few days ago I started dripping breastmilk on it before leaving it open and then coating in A&D ointment, and the part of the rash that was spreading out has entirely gone away. The area around his anus is still very bad, but since it's been there better and worse for almost 8 weeks, I'm not surprised it's taking a while to get rid of it.

Anyway, I never thought the breastmilk would do anything, but since we'd been trying A&D (and a whole host of other creams) before, I have to say that's what's working.


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

Dov's mom~ Are you using the A&D zinc oxide cream or the A&D Original with lanolin? I have the original cream, but have been using a different zince oxide cream. I tried bm on her rash once, but maybe I'll use a little bit at every diaper change to see if it helps.


----------



## art4heart (Jun 26, 2005)

We've been battling the yeastie beasties for a long time... lotrimin keeps it from getting bad, monostat didn't do anything (got worse) and giving our DS (5 months old) probiotics made the biggest difference. We give him BioK+, which is a liquid soy. It comes in a small white jar with a foil lid. I have also given him powdered bifidus, and sprinkled it on his tushie and that has helped. It was suggested to me to add a splash of bleach to his diapers to kill any yeast spores, but I didn't see any improvements in his tushie. Also, we add a few drops of grapefruit seed extract (GSE) to his washcloth/diaper wipes. I think that has helped a little.


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

A&D original.

I used the BM at least four or five times before I saw any results. And like I said, so far only the parts of the rash that showed up last have gone away -- the older, worse, part is still there. My babysitter swears it's getting better, but I don't see it yet. Because she was a little weirded out by the idea of spreading BM on his bottom (I left her a bottle to feed him and a bottle to spread at each diaper change







) at first, she's probably telling the truth.


----------



## jchizever (Feb 19, 2007)

My dd had a breast infection at 12 days and I had to put her on antibotics (which was a very hard decision). Anyway - she developed a nasty yeast infection and the only thing that got rid of it was Lotrimim. I say go for it.


----------



## violet (Nov 19, 2001)

I have used monistat. If Dr Sears says lotrimin, I'd trust him. I've tried all kinds of natural things on lots of different diaper rashes. BUT, the only thing that works for us when a yeasty rash gets going is the antifungal cream. In my book, there's a place for that kind of stuff -- when nothing else works and the trade-off is too painful or too lengthy a treatment.
good luck,
violet


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

oht

we're also struggling with this.

i had a grandma tell me the other day that she always had to treat her kids for systemic yeast, because the yeast was in the gut and causing the diaper probs. she used thrush treatments even if there was no clear sign of thrush in the mouth.


----------



## atljenny47 (Nov 16, 2005)

i had this early on with ds, and our ped also said to use lotrimin twice a day, and it worked.


----------



## anarchamama (Mar 4, 2005)

What my mw recomended and what worked really well for us was vinegar. Put a little in the wipe water and a little in the diaper bucket. And then also air out and hot air exposure, so a blowdryer or space heater on low (carefull not to burn) but this cleared it up in just a few days for us.


----------



## trinaker (Dec 19, 2005)

Our doctor gave us a prescription for some powder when my son had a yeasty rash. I can't remember the name, but we mixed it with Desitin and A&D to make a paste which cleared things up in a couple days.


----------



## vozitko (Dec 19, 2006)

We've had that with our dd and our doc prescribed nystatin creme (what you also get to use on your breasts with thrush). We still use this somewhat regularly (once a day or every other day - our doc said this is okay) and it keeps that rash totally in check. Actually, my dh usually does the bedtime diaper and I didn't know we were still using that cream until dh was out of town, I didn't use the cream and dd got the rash again. It really works.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

Nystatin cream is all that ever worked for us. Our holistic doc told us not to use Monistat.


----------



## zebaby (Nov 4, 2006)

I second the vinegar. You might also try a very diluted version of tea tree oil. I put 1 part TTO and 10 parts carrier oil (like almond oil). It usually clears up the rash pretty quickly.

You should probably get some acidophillus capsules to give baby. Open the capsule, wet your finger, and let baby suck the powder off. Give a little at each feeding. One capsule per day should help.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

I agree about the vinegar. Also, putting a drop a grapefruit extract in a cup of water and then applyng that to the rash every so often worked well when my son had this problem.


----------



## feministmom (Feb 11, 2007)

I third the vinegar. I use a 60/40 water/vinegar solution and add vinegar to the washer when I wash her dipes. I don't use much of the vinegar solution on her bum--don't want to sting her--I just put a little on a cotton ball and dab it on.

I also give her oral (powdered) probiotics.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I really think the best thing is AIR. Keep that butt out of a diaper as much as possible


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

Well, I've used the Lotrimin cream a few times and the rash is getting better. I'm still airing her out and using some zinc oxide cream as well. I'll have to try the vinegar and the tt oil. The acidpholous can't hurt, either. I take it every day.


----------



## sexysisam (Jul 13, 2006)

Try giving you dc some acidophilus. Nature's Way makes one that I like that is just a powder and I mix it with some water on a spoon to make a paste and feed it to my son twice a day. I also bought some Bordreaux's Butt Paste and slather that on every time I change his diaper (except for the nystatin 3xs a day) and then he goes coverless with his cloth diapers as much as possible. In a day we went from a raw chapped bum to a baby soft bum.


----------

